# GE dishwasher door disassembly



## DIYSteve17 (Mar 12, 2020)

I have a GE dishwasher model GDT655SSJ0SS. I have purchased a replacement detergent dispenser but cannot get the inner door panel to separate in order to complete the job. I have removed the door from the dishwasher and removed all eighth accessible screws as well as the vent cap, yet the inner panel remains securely locked to the outer panel. HELP!


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I have had mine apart but not recently. I only see seven screws on mine. There's a kind of lip on the bottom edge so I think you have to push the inside panel towards the hinge to release it, and the edge of the door gets gunked up so it may just be stuck in old condensed goo.

I was also working on the soap dispenser.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Not sure if this thread will help you:
https://www.diychatroom.com/f47/how-replace-ge-dishwasher-outer-door-panel-658755/


----------

